# Pictures from Assam and North-East India



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Hi all, since very few people have heard of or seen this beautiful part of India, I will try to upload pictures and news from Assam and rest of North-East India. Will really appreciate if fellow SSC fans can keep this thread alive with any contribution.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

*Few Facts of Assam and North-East India*

Assam
Popularly called as the land of the red river and blue hills, Assam is the gateway to the northeastern part of India. 

Situated between 90-96 degree East Longitute and 24-28 degree North Latitude, Assam is bordered in the North and East by the Kingdom of Bhutan and Arunachal Pradesh. Along the south lies Nagaland, Manipur and Mizoram. Meghalaya lies to her South-West, Bengal and Bangladesh to her West.

*Administrative Data *

Establishment: 15th of August 1947 
Legislature (seats): Unicameral (126) 
Capital: Dispur 
Largest city: Guwahati 
Districts: 27 
Blocks : 219 (2001 census) 
Panchayats : 2489 (2001 census) 
Villages : 26312 (2001 census) 
Official language(s): Assamese, Bodo, Karbi 

*Geographical Data* 

Density: 340/km² 
Area: 78,438 km² 
State Boundaries: East : Arunachal Pradesh, Nagaland and Manipur 
West : West Bengal and Meghalaya 
North : Arunachal Pradesh 
South : Nagaland, Manipur, Mizoram, Meghalaya and Tripura 

International Boundary: North : Bhutan 
West : Bangladesh 

Geographic Coordinates: 
Latitude: 24° to 28° North 
Longitude: 90° to 96° East 

Time zone: IST 
Forest Cover: 35.48 % 

*Statistical Data* 

Population (2001): 26,655,528 
Literacy rate: 64.28% (2001 census) 
Sex Ratio: 1000 : 965


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

I will start posting images randomly...
A Kingfisher inside Assam State Zoo in Guwahati









Picture of an oil well burning at Dikom, Upper Assam


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Decorated pachyderms taking part in a procession on the inaugural day of the 7th Kaziranga Elephant Festival










Sand artisan group Ariyan erecting a model of Mahatma Gandhi on the eve of 60th Republic Day celebration in the bank of the Brahmaputra in Guwahati on Sunday. (Courtesy: The Sentinel)


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Gayon-bayon perfoming during the inaugural ceremony of All Assam Ankiya Bhaona Samaroh at Kamalabari, Majuli.









The below photo is of a Bhut Jolokia. This chilly is mainly found near Changpool Assam and in Meghalaya near the border with Bangladesh.

The previous record was the Red Savina Habanero at 580,000 Scoville units. Can you imagine that the Bhut Jolokia chili measures more than 1 million Schoville units! Tabasco sauce is only 5000 Scoville units.

A fither touch of the chilly is enough to keep one's finger burning for over 1 hour.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

His highness Princess Sirindhorn of Thailand who came to visit Assam, along with the Thai Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn, in the month of Jan '09. Here he is seen inside the Bunglow at Kaziranga National Park









Thai Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn at Ranghar in Sivasagar


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Young Deori girls in their traditional attire at the North East Deori Folk Dance Fastival-2009, North Lakhimpur in Assam.










A man selling traditional bamboo basket in the local market. 









A play being enacted in a theatre.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx Jumoni ill try and pst some pics


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

India101 said:


> Thanx Jumoni ill try and pst some pics


Welcome India101. Will truley appriciate your effort in keeping this thread alive...I am just randomly uploading any pics I can get hold off at the moment...


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Tea Garden, early morning with the atmosphere filled with fog and dew...









A tea garden.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Here are few pics. of golf courses in Jorhat, a small city in Upper Assam.




















Jorhat Gymkhana


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Artistes in the attire of mythological characters performing in a Bhaona Palash Choritra during the invitational Bhaona festival in Jorhat.










Fishing in Barak river - Silchar


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

This picture is that of a lake very near to Assam Engineering College, Guwahati 










Peripherial areas of Kaziranga National Park









Inside Majuli Island









Banks of Manas River









Silchar


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

A Sukhoi taking off from Tezpur air-base in Assam. Tezpur air-base is the largest air base in the North-East and has 2 squandrons stationed on high alert. :cheers:










Kohima Church in Kohima, Nagaland










Nohkalikai Falls at Cherapunji, Meghalaya


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Wooden Bike racing in Nagaland









Narnarayan Setu near Pancharatna, Goalpara District, Assam. This is the 3rd bridge over river Brahamaputra on the extreme lower banks just before the river makes its way into Bangladesh.










Hargila (in Assamese).


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

A double-decker living root bridge, Cherapunji, Meghalaya :nuts::nuts:









Sunset on the banks of river Brahmaputra in Guwahati City.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

A tribal man from Assam









From: Indialine.com

Native people from Manipur









From: Puthi.com

A native woman from Nagaland









From:retlaw snellac

A old woman from Sikkim









From: SikkimTourism.co


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gurudongmar Lake, Sikkim










The Himalayas









From: www.sikhspectrum.com/062002/images/sikkim_himalayas.jpg


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^
Indian101...Thanks for the lovely pics...Keep 'em coming. Great Job.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Local Sikkimese people performing a dance









From: Asiasafari

A Indian rhino









From: Instablogimages.com


----------

